# Which Picture?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't decide which to put in the contest this month!

1.)


2.)


3.)


4.)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Número dos!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

2 is my favorite as well


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I like them all, but #4 is is a clear, sharp picture.


----------

